# Anyone here preach at Pride Day/World Pride/etc.?



## Mathetes (Jun 5, 2014)

I've been curious about this, I think most of us who live near big cities have a pride parade nearby every year. I'm wondering if anyone has gone out to preach the gospel. With homosexuality becoming more and more of an issue (with more and more attempts to shut down the gospel), it seems all the more important to go out there and spread the Bible's message to lost souls. I'm quite the introvert, but I'd probably give it a shot if I knew of other Toronto Christians who were going. Anyways, long story short I'm mostly seeing if anyone has attempted this and what their experiences have been.


----------

